# new carnivorous plants



## Cuddly Cobalt (Jul 9, 2011)

just got about 600$ worth of plants for 150$. I will list the plants i got and post some pics later if you guys are interested


----------



## stewstew8282 (Jul 9, 2011)

we want piccccssss :razz:


----------



## Exo (Jul 9, 2011)

ohhh.....This I gotta see! :razz:


----------



## Cuddly Cobalt (Jul 9, 2011)

I got about 
6 S. Leucs
1 S. Purpurea
1 S. Purpurea green variant
1 "Green Monster" X purpurea
1 S. Flava "coppertop"
1 S. Flava "redvipor"
1 S. alata x rubra
1 s. "Green Monster" (alone worth 100$)
2 S.Minor
1. S. "bubbies sister"
1 S. catesby (forgot how to spell)
3 D. filiformis
3 D. rotundifolia
1 miniature cranburry
2 swamp pink
2 pogonia orchids (one is white)

and much much more...


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 9, 2011)

Words are boring here ..begging for pics.


----------



## Cuddly Cobalt (Jul 9, 2011)

lol yea, tomorrow i will try to get some pics with my laptop because my camera isnt working.


----------



## Cuddly Cobalt (Jul 10, 2011)

Link to all the photos http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1933611137989.2103765.1173628411


----------



## Endagr8 (Jul 10, 2011)

Cuddly Cobalt said:


> Link to all the photos http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1933611137989.2103765.1173628411


"This content is currently unavailable," says Facebook.


----------



## Cuddly Cobalt (Jul 10, 2011)

...there, it should work now


----------



## jonnyquong (Jul 11, 2011)

Nope..."This content is currently unavailable..."


----------



## Cuddly Cobalt (Jul 11, 2011)

hmm thats weird... I will get on to fix that

---------- Post added at 10:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 AM ----------

here is the new link, please let me know if it works  http://s1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd379/cuddlycobalt/


----------



## Endagr8 (Jul 11, 2011)

Cuddly Cobalt said:


> hmm thats weird... I will get on to fix that
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 AM ----------
> 
> here is the new link, please let me know if it works  http://s1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd379/cuddlycobalt/


I think you've posted it as a private album. We need a password for that? :?

You can wrap 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 tags around the direct links of your Photobucket pictures to embed them in this thread. Or better yet, just use the IMG code provided by Photobucket.


----------



## Cuddly Cobalt (Jul 12, 2011)

ok NOW it has to work  (same link) Like I said, the photos are of the pine barren bogs, the carnies I got for 150$ and the massive bog my grandfather's friend made.


----------

